
Design better data tables - preetish
https://medium.com/mission-log/design-better-data-tables-430a30a00d8c#.d5aplmbjn
======
ckluis
Great GIF of these concepts:
[http://www.darkhorseanalytics.com/portfolio/2016/1/7/data-
lo...](http://www.darkhorseanalytics.com/portfolio/2016/1/7/data-looks-better-
naked-clear-off-the-table)

